# Integrated garage opener?



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Hello, I have a 2019 Chevy cruze LT RS and don’t see any buttons for hooking up my garage door. Is this an option somewhere that I’m not seeing? Thanks


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

That was not a factory option on the Cruzes


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Mirror Upgrade - 2018 Premiere-RS Hatch | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeLTRS said:


> Hello, I have a 2019 Chevy cruze LT RS and don’t see any buttons for hooking up my garage door. Is this an option somewhere that I’m not seeing? Thanks


If you are more of a self help kind of guy, this is what I did to my Gen I Cruze. It is not a how to per say, but just some pictures on the process. I pulled a homelink module from a Grand Caravan in the junkyard and hooked it up.









Blasirl’s Build:


Add the Whiteline front sway bar bushings to that mod list. A tutorial is coming as soon as I make some baffles. Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk Just thought I'd mention that my Whiteline rear sway bar just showed up in the mail the other day.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> If you are more of a self help kind of guy, this is what I did to my Gen I Cruze. It is not a how to per say, but just some pictures on the process. I pulled a homelink module from a Grand Caravan in the junkyard and hooked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! just too much work for me haha, ill survive having a tiny little separate opener in my car.


----------

